# Ugly but functional Kreg jig workstation



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Spent about an hour making this out of some leftover oak ply and a little Masonite. It sure isn't pretty (note the obviously rushed handles, for example) but it's stable, even, and does a great job of stabilizing larger pieces while I drill them. All I need. 



















Snickerdoodle approves.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Ugly is fine as long as it works! Good job


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

that is one heckuva dust collector you've got. Very 'green'. the jig is cool too


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like a winner to me, if it works good and it don't bother you, that is all that counts.


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing ugly about it!
I never worry about looks nearly as much as function when making jigs or fixtures for my shop. If a little pretty happens while I am making it work and last a long time, fine. I think you managed to build in plenty of pretty along the way.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I like it, I just got a Kreg Jig for Christmas and I was wondering how I would set it up. Thanks for the idea.

BTW, did you know you have a little friend there in your picture.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh indeed I do. That's the very photogenic Snickerdoodle. Here's a better snap of her:


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmm nice jig - and great shop helper - I'm guessing he does not bark at just about everything!


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol no definitely not. Neighbors dogs do though, 24/7. Can get interesting but they're just doin what dogs do...can't begrudge em for doin what comes naturally.


----------

